# What's wrong with my budgie?



## Sunnymelisa (Jun 15, 2015)

The feathers on my new budgies face don't look so good today. He was bobbing his head up and down and shaking his feathers up, his mouth wide open. Seeds were flying everywhere. Not sure where from though. He keeps scratching his face with his feet and rubbing it on the perch. I don't know what's wrong with him??? This is a picture of his face feathers. 

Now he's flapping around the bottom of the cage. He hardly moves usually and its late at night?


----------



## pinktings (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm not experienced enough with budgies' health to say what, if anything, is wrong with your budgie but one my budgies used to scratch his face with his foot and rub it on his perches too from time to time, when he done it a lot I thought maybe he had mites and got some powder at the pet store for him but he seemed fine. I'm sure someone more experienced will be along soon though to give you some better advice. Hope your new feathered friend is fine - he looks very pretty from his picture.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, It sounds as though he could be vomiting which isn't good.
How long have you had you new budgie ? Keep him warm cover the cage on three sides and if he does it again I would take him to an avian vet for a check up.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It would be a good idea to take your budgie in for a visit with your Avian Vet. Having a check-up for a new pet is important as it gives the vet the opportunity to establish a baseline in case there are any illnesses or injuries in the future as well as ensures your new friend is in good health at this time.

The behavior you described does sound as if your budgie is vomiting and may have an infection which needs to be treated.

Only the Avian Vet can give you a proper diagnois and treatment protocol. The members of the forum can only offer speculation on what may be causing the problems.

Please let us know what you find out after your budgie's vet appointment. Sending lots of healing energy and positive thoughts for a full and speedy recover for your little friend. :hug:*


----------



## Sunnymelisa (Jun 15, 2015)

So he's looking better today. He's preening and acting normal. But if he does it again, I will definetly take him to the vet! He's three months old and I've only had him for a week now.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

If he is three month's old it is pretty close to being time for his first molt to start. Have you been seeing any feather's in his cage ? Molting causes itching, and you will often see them rubbing their face on thing's to relieve the itching. Warm water misting/spritzing will help bring relief, and feeding flaxseed, and eggfood is very beneficial for helping new feather growth.

I agree with the post's above on a wellness check at a good avian vet..


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

I would take him to vet.

budgies/birds hide that they are sick until its too late. 

the fact he is vomiting and in the pic he doesnt look very good is a good reason to take him asap. Could have crop infection.


----------

